# Jonnie Candito 6 Week Strength Program



## GranDaddyDave (Mar 24, 2015)

I ran Jonnie Candito 6WSP, overall AMAZING program. I fully 100% recommend this program to any beginner/intermediate lifters. The first two weeks I was repping my 3RM for 12 on bench. Everything went up significantly. I was only taking all american kre-alkalyn efx and protein. With a ton of food. Go check this program out! Also feel free to add in or out anything to this program, its kind of set up weirdly with rest days


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2015)

He is a smart kid for sure.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Never heard of it. 

Gonna fire up the old Google machine


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2015)

He is very intelligent fir such a young kid. Strong too.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2015)

wow repping my 3rm for 12 you say huh?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> wow repping my 3rm for 12 you say huh?



Yeah that's a little ridiculous. That's like a 100 pound jump in your max


----------

